# Strip & Feed Research??



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Bonecracker said:


> I am purchasing one of the 30"er next week and I want your thoughts on the cut out model or traditional model? Thoughts??


I have the 30" with the cutout. I don't think there is any benefit for shooting or clearing line through the cutout, however I can crouch and still strip line into it without hitting the bucket with my hand.

Because I often fish solo I use my bucket to store my fly rod with 50-60' of line stacked and ready to cast while poling from the casting or poling platforms. Having the cutout allows me to keep the bucket close and lean my rod out of the way so I don't hit it with my pushpole. Without the cutout I would have to move the whole bucket away and would not be able to strip line back into it.

I also leave my rod/line in the bucket when running between spots, and the cutout allows me to lay the bucket in the cockpit on its side and angle the rod up and over the front end of the cockpit. I would not be able to do that with a flat top.

The cutout also makes it easier to handle the bucket in a horizontal position, and reach all the trash and stuff I throw into it when washing the boat or taking valuable gear into the hotel room overnight. 

They are making one with a little dip on the opposite side from the handle cutout so you can lay your rod on top while paddling a SUP. I would at least get that one instead of the flat top if I didn't want the cutout.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

I'm a fan of the standard model. Less wind gets into the bucket. If I'm fishing alone I can rest my rod horizontally down the center line of the boat at waist level and not interfere with the pole ( I pole from the bow solo). Might just come down to personal preference, the traditional works for me. Mine is the Carbon Marine bucket, same design, but custom size option(34"x14" on mine).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I need a picture to understand what y'all are talking about


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I need a picture to understand what y'all are talking about


Got Google?

http://stripandfeed.com/?page_id=24


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You can make one for half the cost.
I left mine with high sides. I trimmed notches front and back to keep my rod in place and easy to reach while I pole. Having 2 notches keeps the rod from sliding around when it's windy. So far the bucket has exceeded all expectations.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

el9surf said:


> You can make one for half the cost.


The "Darkside"....


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

MariettaMike said:


> The "Darkside"....


Lol yeah its the commercial duty office trash can grey model. But it work well.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

el9surf said:


> You can make one for half the cost.
> I left mine with high sides. I trimmed notches front and back to keep my rod in place and easy to reach while I pole. Having 2 notches keeps the rod from sliding around when it's windy. So far the bucket has exceeded all expectations.


I built the same one and it is great. Whats the new blue thing at the bottom el9?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00LD..._SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=bucket+grip

I had to trim the bucket grip to get it to fit around the base of the stripping bucket. It helps keep the bucket from falling over.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a link from when I made it.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/diy-stripping-bucket.35638/


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Here is a link from when I made it.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/diy-stripping-bucket.35638/


Do you happen to have the model of the bucket-base you have on there?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> The "Darkside"....


Mike, what would you call this? The cheap side?? Ha!









I guess the $8.00 laundry hamper wouldn't be cool enough for those cool vimeo F3 vids huh??


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Do you happen to have the model of the bucket-base you have on there?


Trash can model:
Rubbermaid Commercial FG355000GRAY LLDPE Rigid Waste Can Liner, Gray

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00LD..._SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=bucket+grip


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Mike, what would you call this? The cheap side??


The "Darkside Association" is a HB thing. http://www.tribenwater.com/forums/hells-bay-darkside-association/


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Trashcan ordered - going to build the El9 special....thanks El9surf. While we are on the topic...I've been considering making a waist-band type stripping basket that I can use on my front casting platform when the trolling motor is down. With the trolling motor mounted, and me standing on the casting platform, I don't have much room for the big bucket type basket. I've googled about a million pictures of homemade waist-band baskets, but throw a pic of yours out there if it has proven itself worthy.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Trashcan ordered - going to build the El9 special....thanks El9surf. While we are on the topic...I've been considering making a waist-band type stripping basket that I can use on my front casting platform when the trolling motor is down. With the trolling motor mounted, and me standing on the casting platform, I don't have much room for the big bucket type basket. I've googled about a million pictures of homemade waist-band baskets, but throw a pic of yours out there if it has proven itself worthy.


The front rest notch I cut is 1.5 inch deep, the notch for the butt of the rod is 2.625 inches deep. I had initially started out a lot shallower on both ends but it wasn't deep enough to keep the rod from sliding around when it's windy.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

el9surf said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00LD..._SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=bucket+grip
> 
> I had to trim the bucket grip to get it to fit around the base of the stripping bucket. It helps keep the bucket from falling over.


How did you trim the grip? Picked one up yesterday.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

T Bone said:


> How did you trim the grip? Picked one up yesterday.


Couple of tips. Draw the outline of any cuts your going to make with a sharpie. Make a template of the notches and the grip cutout on paper and fold the paper in half to make sure the template is symetrical on both sides. Tape in place and outline with sharpie. I drilled a hole big enough to fit a jigsaw blade along the edge of the template marks. Take 60- 80 grit sand paper and smooth once cut. Once sanded you can fit the auto door trim. Set the auto door trim out in the sun and let it warm up before you apply.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

T Bone said:


> How did you trim the grip? Picked one up yesterday.


On the bucket grip I used a razor blade. Hard to describe, I will take a picture later and post it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The one on the left hasn't been altered. The one on the right was cut to fit on the rubbermaid can. I cut where the inside wall starts. You could probably try cutting the little flange on the bottom first, that's really what keeps it from stretching. I used an exacto, razor blade also will work


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bonecracker said:


> I am purchasing one of the 30"er next week and I want your thoughts on the cut out model or traditional model? Thoughts??


I say no cut out. I had the strip and feed with the cut out and I didn't see it make any improvements over the traditional non cut out style. In fact, when placing the bucket behind me (as they recommended with that design), I had an issue where if one strip didn't land inside the bucket, the line would coil around the outside of the barrel instead of falling in. Granted, I had the short 24" version. 
A buddy took it off my hands, he's happy with it. I plan on getting one with just the small rod cut outs to lay in there. 

John and Tom are great dudes, their bucket is truly bullet proof!


----------



## Floridian FLY (Jan 30, 2016)

el9surf said:


> You can make one for half the cost.
> I left mine with high sides. I trimmed notches front and back to keep my rod in place and easy to reach while I pole. Having 2 notches keeps the rod from sliding around when it's windy. So far the bucket has exceeded all expectations.


What did you use for the base?


----------



## Floridian FLY (Jan 30, 2016)

Floridian FLY said:


> What did you use for the base?


never-mind i should have read the entire feed before reply


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone else on cutout vs non cutout?

What is the kayak/sup model?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I use a pop-up mesh laundry basket like this. I cut off a couple pieces so as not to snag my line but it works great. I put a wet towel in the bottom for some weight.

$10 at Target and weighs almost nothing. And it collapses so it doesn't take up much storage room.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn, I have the same laundry basket. I love that you can fold and stow it out of the way. I also like the big throat. sometimes I tie one side down with para cord to angle the throat towards me. I'll also take it with me if I want to throw off of jetties so my flyline dont get hung up on rocks and I find sometimes it can be easier to work with and move around instead of dealing it a small stripping basket. Of course it doesn't work for some situations.

Ted


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Those of your with the collapsible baskets -- can you put your fly rod in it vertically when moving from one spot to another, or will it buckle over?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bite the bullet and get the Strip and Feed bucket. It's heavy, doesn't tip over, holds your rod vertical while moving and is bomb proof. The new ones have the spikes in the bottom. I have the 30" one with the front cut out and it works great.

I wasted $75+ on a collapsible one and trying to build my own from a garbage can....sucky results.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bryson said:


> Those of your with the collapsible baskets -- can you put your fly rod in it vertically when moving from one spot to another, or will it buckle over?




Hey, I'm not trying to sabotage this thread, So I'll post the reply on a new thread.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Net 30 said:


> Bite the bullet and get the Strip and Feed bucket. It's heavy, doesn't tip over, holds your rod vertical while moving and is bomb proof. The new ones have the spikes in the bottom. I have the 30" one with the front cut out and it works great.
> 
> I wasted $75+ on a collapsible one and trying to build my own from a garbage can....sucky results.


Interesting, I have the large cut out version & use it regularly. I would consider it very tippy. In my opinion it could use wider base.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have about 15 - 20 lbs of weight in the one I built. If it's not bottom heavy it's going to tip over


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I use a pop-up mesh laundry basket like this. I cut off a couple pieces so as not to snag my line but it works great. I put a wet towel in the bottom for some weight.
> 
> $10 at Target and weighs almost nothing. And it collapses so it doesn't take up much storage room.


I have a white nylon folding pop up laundry basket from Walmart. It cost less than $5 and works great. Line flies out. I bungie it to the tower or yeti


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, I started using that basket when I had my Gheenoe. I'd stand on the front deck and pole it backwards with the basket on the floor in front of me. I'd have 60 feet or so of line stripped out and my rod sitting where I could grab it quickly. Push pole holster on my belt.

I wasn't very good at it and missed a lot of shots.


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

So back to cut out vs non cut out model. Anyone else want to share their preference?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

rjackh90 said:


> So back to cut out vs non cut out model. Anyone else want to share their preference?


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

el9surf said:


> The one on the left hasn't been altered. The one on the right was cut to fit on the rubbermaid can. I cut where the inside wall starts. You could probably try cutting the little flange on the bottom first, that's really what keeps it from stretching. I used an exacto, razor blade also will work


Thanks for the write up on this el9. Question- how did you attach the altereted bucket base to the liner can? I just did this on a liner, and did a pretty hasty job on cutting the base, so I think I will give it another shot. Curious though if you just slid it on there? I'm having issues with the weight of the bucket pushing through, so the plastic is contacting the skiff floor instead of the bucket base... Thanks!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just slid it on in place. I put some seadek contact points on the bottom of the bucket and just wiggle the bucket base into place . I was going to glue it but haven't yet. Not sure what will stick to the trash can.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

rjackh90 said:


> Anyone else on cutout vs non cutout?
> 
> What is the kayak/sup model?


The kayak/sup model is the shorter 24" bucket. That's why I got the short one as it was to use it on my sup. I recommend the taller 30" bucket, no cut out. It shouldn't be tippy at all, super stable base. At least from all my experience with them, using the one I had and a few buddies that have them too.


----------

